

The Verizon iPhone Halted Android’s Surge. The iPhone 5 Could Reverse It. - rea
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/22/verizon-iphone-android/

======
HoyaSaxa
On this forum I have a feeling that I'm in the minority when I say that
Android is superior to the iPhone. The one area that Android needs to improve
on is the hardware design. However, unfortunately this is the one area where
Google has not stepped foot in yet. I would love to see an android phone on a
major network (read: Verizon) that is completely designed and engineered by
Google and not Samsung or Motorola. I think this will give Android the boost
it needs in order to counteract the rush the iPhone 5 on Verizon will give
Apple.

I have always been shocked that Google has outsourced all of its hardware. It
has the capital and resources so why not do it all. On a side note, I think
the biggest opportunity Google has is to partner with Verizon and other TV
providers to bake Google TV into the cable boxes...a cable box designed and
built by Google. Now that would be big.

